# Apex Gear Bone Collector 4 pin sight



## MoNofletch

I recently acquired an Apex Gear Bone Collector sight. It has 4 pins 2 .19 and 2 .10 all are green. It is a tool less design far better than other tool less I have owned. Everything locks into place well. It is also micro adjustable with positive "click" adjustments. The push button light is pretty bright...not sure if I would use it or if it is adjustable.

This is the BEST sight I have ever laid my mitts on! Very well constructed and it locks in place with no buzz or rattles! The small pins are really nice on far targets. I give Tru Glo/Apex Gear a HUGE thumbs up on this one!!




I am NOT connected to Tru Glo or Apex Gear in any way shape or form.


----------



## CMA121885

*Apex*

I have the apex bone collector sight also, and its the best sight i have ever had!


----------



## Termie

I wish i was as positive about this sight as the previous two posters. 

When i pulled the sight out of the package i was very pleased. The construction looks to be very good. So i put the sight on my bow. No problems yet. Time to put the quiver mount bracket on the sight. First screw goes in as planned. Second screw...does not. So i investigate the problem. The hole for the second screw is not tapped. So i can not finish putting my quiver bracket on the sight. Only a minor issue to me.

So i try to sight the sight in. I get up and down set properly. I go to adjust left and right. With mysight adjusted all the way it can go to the left...im still hitting 5 inches left...i am out of adjustment. So this sight is perfect for me if i wish to hit my target 5 inches to the left. Which i do not.

At this point i decided the sight is going back, but i decided to try out the light. The push button light is a good idea i think...so they get props on that. The issue i have with this sight is that the sight lets in WAY too much light for hunting situations. The pins might be bright enough to never have to use the push button light, but if you do need to use the light in side of a ground blind, or maybe a cloudy day the light lights up the whole outside ring of the sight. I basically got a blue halo effect on the sight. It seems distracting and i dont believe iw ould be able to see through the halo to shoot if i needed to.

Hopefully for other people the quiver mount issue and the left to right issue is simply an issue with my particular sight...but im not buying another one to test it out.


----------



## MoNofletch

WOW Termie....sorry for your luck! My Trophy Ridge Ridge Lite bracket fit perfectly on the sight....I have not had any issues with it. In fact my hunting bud bought one also. He is a "lefty" so we had to flip it to fit him and still had no issues with his. 
They are GREAT sights. I wish it had 1 more pin though!!!!


----------



## Termie

The bracket for my bowtech quiver would fit, but one of the holes is not tapped properly to accept the one screw. The other screw is tapped properly.

I dont understand why there isnt enough left/right adjustment for me with this sight. I have not had this issue with any truglow sight. Between my bows, my wifes bows and mydads bows, ive bought 8 truglos and have had no adjustment issues.


----------



## MoNofletch

I would only guess that your center shot might be off...other than that maybe you are missing some way to further adjust it..I will look at mine in a bit..


----------



## bowhunterprime

MoNofletch said:


> I wish it had 1 more pin though!!!!


I bought a TruGlo Micro Bright, it's very similar to the sight that you have except it has five pins. The top pin is .029, the next two are .019 and the bottom two are .010. It also has a crisp click micro-adjust. I absolutely LOVE that sight. I got the one with the detachable bracket. I agree that the push botton light is a great idea but I also think that it does give a little too much light for what I prefer. Thankfully I haven't needed it yet as the fiber optic just soaks up the light and the pins appear to glow even in low light. -Chris


----------



## Termie

I need to ammend my post. After some bad customer service the company i bought the sight from would not allow me to return it. So i got stuck with a sight i did not think i would use.

Since i am now stuck with this sight, i decided to see what i could do with it. I was finally able to get the quiver mounting holes tapped. I shouldnt have had to do that, but regardless, its fixed and usable.

While i was messing with the quiver hole, i noticed a allen screw on the sight housing. So i loosen that screw and sure enough the whole pin housing slides left/right across the mirco adjust bracket. So i now have enough left/right adjustment. Just an over sight on my part. I never had to do that type of adjustment on any of my truglo sights.

Im going to play with it some more to see what i can do about the brightness of the light. While shooting in the day the .19, .19, .10 and .10 pins are working out realy well.

So after all is said is done, this sight is a keeper.


----------



## Termie

Ok...ive got the light where i think its acceptable for hunting situations. Here is what i did. I took the light mounting bracket off, and wrapped a piece of electrical tape all the way around the sight where the light shines. On the top side of the tape ipunched a hole in the tape to let light shine through. I put the light mounting bracket back on, turned on the light and the blue halo effect i was seeing was gone. The only issue left was there was light shining me in the face that was bleeding though the top of the sight, and the bottom of the light mounting bracket. So i took one of my adjustable truglo lights and put it on. The threads are deeper on the adjustable light then on the push button light. Low and behold the bleeding light was gone, and i could still light up the pins with the light. I am now happy with the sight.


----------



## MoNofletch

I just took my light off and tossed it in the trash. It was WAY too bright. The pins are so bright as it is you really don't need it unless you are in a blind or hunting at night! LOL!


----------



## norcalkid

I just picked up a used one, and it looks like it could use some new fibers, has anybody replaced theres ??


----------



## MoNofletch

I had to take one apart to swap it to left hand. it isn't that hard to replace them..it is 2 continuous fibers for the 4 pins.


----------



## rbtoro

I was torn between this sight and a trophy ridge fire wire. both list for $99.99 and my favorite thing about the apex sight is that it has the 2 .19 pins and then the 2 .10 pins. That really got me interested but I went with the trophy ridge because of the vertical pins. Much better field of view..... now if trophy ridge made a 5 vertical pin sight with the bottom 3 pins a .10!!!!!!!! Id be in heaven..... game over! hands down I think it would be the best sight ever made for hunting....


----------



## MoNofletch

The tool less micro adjust is vibration free and super easy...that's what got me! This thing is VERY well build and designed.


----------



## yajsab

norcalkid said:


> I just picked up a used one, and it looks like it could use some new fibers, has anybody replaced theres ??


I just bought one and decided to replace the .19 fiber with the left over Fitz fiber. It's pretty easy. Just take out the pins and use a razor to pry the glue on the tubing. You need to cut the bubble tip of the fiber from the pin. Just pull the tubing and the fiber out from the pin. Slip your new fiber in the tube and then into the pin. Burn the tip of the fiber and then finish the other pin. Install both pins back and your done. You don't need to glue the tubing back. If it doesn't stay, just tape it with clear tape or whatever you desired.


----------



## Yichi

Any pictures of this sight on a bow? I am curious to see how far off the riser this sight is.

Thanks.


----------



## MoNofletch

Here....


----------



## Sham

I am on the market for a new sight and was set on purchasing either an Axcel Armortech or the Spott Hogg Hogg-it w/ the wrap. I then came across this sight which seems to have a lot of the same features for about half the price! 

What model bow is it that you are having troubles mounting it on? Can you add pin(s)? Does the LED come standard? All adjustments are toolless, correct? Solid rig IYO? Thanks


----------



## Sham

ttt


----------



## yajsab

Sham said:


> I am on the market for a new sight and was set on purchasing either an Axcel Armortech or the Spott Hogg Hogg-it w/ the wrap. I then came across this sight which seems to have a lot of the same features for about half the price!
> 
> What model bow is it that you are having troubles mounting it on? Can you add pin(s)? Does the LED come standard? All adjustments are toolless, correct? Solid rig IYO? Thanks


The package contains LED, two allen, two screws and the sight.  No tool for micro adjust, but will required tool for pins and non-micro adjustment.

I like mine. It is very solid once setup (better than my Cobra DRM). I'm sure you can add pin (modding it yourself) but you got 4 already.


----------



## Termie

Sham said:


> I am on the market for a new sight and was set on purchasing either an Axcel Armortech or the Spott Hogg Hogg-it w/ the wrap. I then came across this sight which seems to have a lot of the same features for about half the price!
> 
> What model bow is it that you are having troubles mounting it on? Can you add pin(s)? Does the LED come standard? All adjustments are toolless, correct? Solid rig IYO? Thanks


I corrected my problem. There is more adjustablity on the site then i thought. It was a mistake on my part, not the design of the sight.


----------



## MoNofletch

Best sight I have ever used! I have a buddy that has the Armortech. That sight is awesome, but who wants to spend that much. You get same quality for way less IMO. I have no issues with mine so far.


----------



## Sham

Right on! You all just helped me save my best friend-$Benjamin Franklin$.Thanks guys.


----------



## MoNofletch

Sorry Armortec/TruBall.


----------



## JohnnyThunder

I agree, its a very nice sight. I have two of them.

I like that its very easy to adjust without tools, and I also like that it doesn't cost a whole lot compared to other sights with similar set of features.

My only complaint is that on one of the sights I have, the push-switch on the light never has worked really well. Its like it was worn out when I got it. Thats not a huge issue, but I do like to have the light because lots of times by the time I get home from work to shoot its already dark and I do a lot of my practicing at night.

Hard to beat it for the price.


----------



## GNFSHN

Thanks for the info...I am about to purchase a new site and am down to either the APEX or an Octane...Better take a closer look at both of them


----------



## ohiostate

does truglo own's apex??? where are this site's made??? thanks WORM


----------



## MoNofletch

Apex Gear is a division of Tru Glo


----------



## bulldogto

Is there any difference between this one and the Tru Glo Brite site? They look pretty similar


----------



## Sham

*very similar*



bulldogto said:


> Is there any difference between this one and the Tru Glo Brite site? They look pretty similar


It is very similar to the Tru Glo Micro-brite sight, however, the micor-brite has 5 pins. I bought the BC because I thought it was a lot of bang for the buck...then I saw the micro-brite. I still am very happy with the BC sight...love the 2 different size pins and the touch button light is neat. Beside I just think it looks better or more well made then the micro-brite IMO


----------



## yajsab

I think Apex and Tru Glo owned by Copper John. I remember the small print in the BC had Copper John in there. Either that or they were designed by Copper John.


----------



## AMRRA#12

nice sight!... only prob is in Alaska you can't use a artificially light sight!


----------



## Termie

yajsab said:


> I think Apex and Tru Glo owned by Copper John. I remember the small print in the BC had Copper John in there. Either that or they were designed by Copper John.


Tru-glo and copper john are two different companies to the best of my knowledge. If i remember correctly copper john has the patent to the glow in the dark sight ring, there was some legal issues and it was somehow straightened out by truglo mentioning copper john on the packaging.


----------



## ldmiller

Just ordered one of these for my Z7......excited to see the results


----------



## MoNofletch

It is still my favorite site!


----------



## Sham

ttt


----------



## spoco57

I purchased and installed the Apex Gear Bone Collector sight on my '05 Illusion, largely on the strength of this thread and that I wanted one that was the toolless design. 

This one is perfect! I love it. Bright pins, EASY to adjust on the fly. Micro adjust clicker buttons are just the real deal! Solid, well constructed, good looking. 

I really don't care for the Bone Collector logo and if I could pay less for the same sight without it, I would, but all in all, this is a really great find for a lot less than the SH's or the Armortechs.


----------



## MoNofletch

I have had this sight since October and it is still on my bow! It is arguably the best sight I have used!


----------



## SlicktrickTJ

So far I've really enjoyed having this sight on my Destroyer. One thing to try that I have found helps with making the light less bright is a white out pen. Just take the light apart and put some whiteout over the bulb. If it's too much, just scrape some off.


----------



## MoNofletch

I just took my light off! The sight doesn't need it! I am still digging this sight. Still the best in my mind! :thumbs_up


----------



## Mikegb88

Great sight, I just wish they made it in a 5 or 6 pin.


----------



## hayshaker

*Sight adjustment problem*



Termie said:


> The bracket for my bowtech quiver would fit, but one of the holes is not tapped properly to accept the one screw. The other screw is tapped properly.
> 
> I dont understand why there isnt enough left/right adjustment for me with this sight. I have not had this issue with any truglow sight. Between my bows, my wifes bows and mydads bows, ive bought 8 truglos and have had no adjustment issues.


Try moving your arrow rest in or out a little. This should give you plenty of sight adjustment.


----------



## NightWalkeR

I purchase this sight recently at a very low price, around $30 new on Ebay. The micro adjustments are really nice. Has a strong quality feel due to its metal body. My only Negative so far is that each metal pin is mounted on a long plastic base, and that base in this design covers part of the inner sight circle. Is not as clean as some Trophy Ridge, for what have seen in photos on the Internet.

Want to give my opinion as a left handed bow user and the work needed to swap the sight to left side. For that conversion, I had to:
1. Unscrew the adjustable level.
2. Unscrew the ring section from the base.
3. Place the whole ring facing the other side of the base.
4. Tie the adjustable level to your new side bottom.
5. The most difficult step, since pins are now reversed, you need to remove the two 10 pins at the top, and
place them below the other two.
6. Adjust your windage and elevation as needed.

The light is mounted on an ear kind of bracket that is attached with two screws, but they forgot to place 2 holes at the opposite side of the sight ring. In other words you cannot move the light to the top, and will be facing down for LH users. Is the only thing that haven't found an easy way to fix, but it works fine there.









Sadly the included or online instructions do not have the same quality as the rest of the sight does.


----------



## GREGM870

What size battery is the replacement for pins on the apex bone collector 
Thanks


----------

